# Wood Pigeon odd cough but only intermittently



## NinaAnderson (Jul 4, 2021)

Currently looking after a wood pigeon that was attacked - he has broken wing. Have taped his wing and given him a course of antibiotics (tylodoxy) but he has (after being here over 10 days) started coughing but intermittently. He is outside during day and he doesn't appear to cough then but inside he does. After a while it stops sometimes it is after I've handled him (to give tablets for example). Could it be stress that is causing it? Could it be dust in our house (we are having renovations done and while not as dusty as it was or to me there will be dust in the air - could this be the cause? I can post a video but not sure how to - any help would be much appreciated.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

If he is only doing this inside the house, then it must be the dust causing this. Are you giving him probiotics during the antibiotic treatment?


----------



## NinaAnderson (Jul 4, 2021)

Marina B said:


> If he is only doing this inside the house, then it must be the dust causing this. Are you giving him probiotics during the antibiotic treatment?


I've ordered probiotics but they haven't arrived yet - hoping they will come today. I bring him in during evening as we have a fox in the area and my aviary is fine during day but not fox proof. This morning he was actually wheezing (this is new) but when I open the patio doors it has settled slightly so it might well be something to do with the air in the flat - am going to get borrow an air purifier and do yet another clean to see if that helps.
He has done 7 days on Tylo-Dox then when he started coughing I started him on it again. Should I keep him on it or not (he really doesn't cough all the time I think only inside) I also have spira-metro but haven't used that yet.
He is eating well and pooing ok and this morning despite wheezing once I put him by doors next to fresh air he is back on his branch and has eaten some peanuts.
Many thanks for taking the time to get in touch.
N


----------



## NinaAnderson (Jul 4, 2021)

The probiotics have just arrived so I will give him one of those but I presume I am correct in thinking it should be given some hours away from antibiotic?


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think you can stop the antibiotics and rather concentrate on the probiotics to restore the good gut bacteria.


----------



## NinaAnderson (Jul 4, 2021)

Will do thank you for your advice - fingers crossed


----------



## NinaAnderson (Jul 4, 2021)

Hello, he survived the night but was coughing and wheezing (but not all the time) now mouth open a lot - I have a video here 



 - any ideas i have two types of antibiotics the combi spiro-metro and tylo-dox plus a probiotic . am getting an air purifier tomorrow just in case it's dust from our flat but he is coughing outside too.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

Could not view the video. From what I've read, tylo-dox is used for repiratory infections. But then he started coughing while on antibiotics?

Metro (metronidazole) is used to treat canker, so unless you are dealing with canker then this med won't help.

Can you take a flashlight and check deep inside the back of the throat for yellow cheesy growths that will indicate canker. Are there excess mucous in his throat?

In the meantime you can start with the probiotics.


----------



## NinaAnderson (Jul 4, 2021)

Oh gosh sorry you should be able to view it now if you cut and paste this:- . 



 She actually gets really distressed when I handle her at all so I'm not sure if I could look down her throat but I will try tomorrow with my husband.

I think he started coughing lightly a day or two after antibiotics had stopped very intermittently. There doesn't seem to be a pattern but I would say when I give his tablet he really coughs after for over 10minutes and has his mouth open a lot almost like it's choking him. Then he will be fairly silent (only if you really listen you can hear it's wheezy) snd then start again. I stayed with him last night and he coughed and wheezed throughout the night with patches of silence. I couldn't leave him out (there is a fox and cat in neighbourhood) so I put hjim inside with next to open patio doors and stayed in same room to protect from potential foxes etc.


----------



## Marina B (May 5, 2011)

I think this is something serious and a bit of dust can't cause this. Is there no way you can take him to an avian vet for a checkup? Have you checked inside his beak and the back of the throat?


----------



## NinaAnderson (Jul 4, 2021)

Have just taken him somewhere who will be able to treat/help him - thank you for your advice.


----------

